# Timer auf war-europe.com



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Hey hab grad diesen Timer da auf der War-europe seite gesehn worauf zählt der denn zurück???


----------



## Whitman00 (21. März 2008)

Ich denk mal der Release ist es nicht aber ich würde eher sagen das es eine neue Betawelle geben wird


----------



## Taldrania (21. März 2008)

Neue Betawelle wäre gutVielleicht hab ich dann ja auch mal Glück


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

schätze mal auf das presseevent in paris (?), wo dann die pre-order version und hoffentlich auch der release termin bekannt geben wird.


----------



## Targuss (21. März 2008)

Wenns release wäre stände ja schon ein Termin fest :/
Betawelle könnt ich mir gut vorstellen
Yo Presseevent vllt auch


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

jo hoffentlich beta welle !! wie ist das eigentlich werden diese pre realease beta und diese collector gleich zeitig veröffentlicht und ist dann wenn man die collector kauft auch ein beta key drinne?


----------



## Deadwool (21. März 2008)

Ich vermute ebenfalls dass dann der Release Termin bekannt gegeben wird


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> jo hoffentlich beta welle !! wie ist das eigentlich werden diese pre realease beta und diese collector gleich zeitig veröffentlicht und ist dann wenn man die collector kauft auch ein beta key drinne?




es wird ne pre-release version geben, die kost bei euch glaub 10 euro. Drin erhalten sind ein garantierter Zugang zur Beta (die im mai stattfinden soll), 2 spezielle items ingame und man darf nen paar tage vorher in's spiel einsteigen, schätze mal so 2-3 Tage vor dem eigentlichen Release, um den Serveransturm net allzugross werden zu lassen und die Startgebiete zu entlasten. Mit der CE edition hat das ganze glaub nix zu tun.


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

und sind dann in dieser pre realease dings da auch shcon die cds und so dabei oda wie läuft das?! und ist in der CE auch der beta test drinn


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> und sind dann in dieser pre realease dings da auch shcon die cds und so dabei oda wie läuft das?! und ist in der CE auch der beta test drinn



http://www.buffed.de/news/4871/warhammer-o...sion-bestaetigt


-Betakey
-Key für die Items
-Key für den vorzeitigen Einstieg

evtl. wird auch das spiel selber in der aktuellen form beiliegen, da bin ich nicht sicher, bloss wenn nicht, wozu dann das case?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (21. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finds cool wie hier spekuliert wird *gg* Zum Glück muss ich das nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , Bin mal gespannt ob wann Die Open Beta startet.. Wobei für viele der Begriff "Open" erklärt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Ja klar man!! Wir sind doch alle schon total geil aufs spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitman00 (21. März 2008)

Open Beta ist es glaub nicht ;D
Auf War-Welten wird auch schon heiss diskutiert und ich denke mal das es die Pressekonferenz in Paris sein wird


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Aba warum sollten sie dafür einen timer einrichten!! es weis doch jeder wann die pressekonferenz ist also sie haben den termin ja schon bekannt gegeben also und für die beta haben sie es been noch nicht


----------



## Whitman00 (21. März 2008)

Ja schon möglich aber vielleicht geben sie auf der Konferenz das Release Datum bekannt und den Inhalt der CE
Das is mir grad so durch den Kopf gegangen^^


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

hmm ich fänds trotzdem doof wenn das nur der countdown zur pressekonferenz wär!!!!


----------



## Whitman00 (21. März 2008)

Ich würd sagen wir warten einfach ab und lassen uns überraschen von EA Mythic


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

jap^^ ich lass einfach 4tage pc an und lass den timer laufen xD


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Finds cool wie hier spekuliert wird *gg* Zum Glück muss ich das nicht machen
> ...




die preorder version ist kein gerücht, die ist tatsache, bestätigt durch die buffed news, einen fehler eines österreichischen onlineversandes der die preorder fürn paar stunden auf der homepage gelistet hatte und die explizite bestätigung einer preorder version durch einen (vertrauenswürdigen) schweizer online game versand. Auf eine Anfrage ob dieser auch eine preorder version verkaufen wird. Die antwort folge prompt: ja man würde, wobei mehr informationen am 27. märz bekannt gegeben werden (3x dürft ihr raten wann das presseevent stattfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

der timer ist also recht sicher für die pressekonferenz+ankündigung der preorder gedacht, ob auch ein fixer releasetermin angekündigt wird, steht allerdings in den sternen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: ne open beta wurde ja schon von offizieller seite dementiert (sprich jeder kann sich anmelden+spielen), die offene beta wird wohl lediglich bedeuten, das ne grössere Welle (inkl. Preorder-Bestellern) Spieler eingeladen wird + dass die NDA wegfällt


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Was denkt ihr würd man es auch bei Amazon vorbestellen können oder in diesem Schweizer Online Game Versand wie du geschriben hast?


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr würd man es auch bei Amazon vorbestellen können oder in diesem Schweizer Online Game Versand wie du geschriben hast?



die wird man wohl überall kaufen können, nur denk ich hält sich amazon einfach daran, das ganze net vorab zu veröffentlichen aus angst vor EA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Angst warum sollten die denn angst haben


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> Angst warum sollten die denn angst haben



naja, könnt mir denken, dass EA da iwie vertraglich was geregelt hat oder Anordnung, unter Androhung von Geldstrafen oder sonstwas, gegeben hat keinenfalls vorzeitig was bekanntzugeben, weil sie die bombe am event platzen lassen wollen.


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

aso na dann hat ja dieser schweizer shop iwas falsch gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klices (21. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> aso na dann hat ja dieser schweizer shop iwas falsch gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die haben lediglich bestätigt was schon vorher bekannt war und auf das presseevent verwiesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Ach Egal!! Ich bin trotzdem mal gespannt was der Countdown jetzt wirklich zu bedeuten hat


----------



## xXavieXx (21. März 2008)

Gameware rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Noch+geheimer+Titel+Beta


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Auf http://warhammer.mystics.de/  steht





> COUNTDOWN 	18:05
> Auf WAR-Eurpoe.com gibt es jetzt einen Countdown, der auf Dienstag, dem Start des Presse-Events in Paris, hindeutet.
> Wird es grosse Enthüllungen geben oder doch "nur" der Verkaufsstart der schon (aus dunklen Quellen) bekannten Vorbesteller-Collectors-Edition?
> Warten wir gespannt was der Osterhase uns etwas verspätet am Dienstag bringt!


----------



## Terratec (21. März 2008)

Also ich kann mit 100% Sicherheit sagen, dass eine neue Betawelle oder etwas ähnliches erfolgen wird. Da in den News (darunter) steht, "Die Warhammer Welt verlang nach neuem Testerblut".


----------



## lollercoaster (21. März 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit 100% Sicherheit sagen, dass eine neue Betawelle oder etwas ähnliches erfolgen wird. Da in den News (darunter) steht, "Die Warhammer Welt verlang nach neuem Testerblut".


Und Jetzt les mal das Datum, dass daneben steht^^


----------



## Terratec (22. März 2008)

*unschuldig vor sich hinpfeif*
hab nix gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (22. März 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> *unschuldig vor sich hinpfeif*
> hab nix gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei mir will die Seite gerade nicht :-(


----------



## Fabi_an (22. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> und sind dann in dieser pre realease dings da auch shcon die cds und so dabei oda wie läuft das?! und ist in der CE auch der beta test drinn


Ist zwar nicht so wichtig, aber es wird ne DVD geben, auf der das Spiel drauf ist, und keine 23423 CDs, die man nacheinander reinschieben muss. ^^


----------



## Grimtom (22. März 2008)

klices schrieb:


> die wird man wohl überall kaufen können, nur denk ich hält sich amazon einfach daran, das ganze net vorab zu veröffentlichen aus angst vor EA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube nicht das Amazon Angst vor EA hat. Das hat wohl mehr mit der "Vertrauensfrage" zu tun. Was denkt ihr, wenns wieder bei einem Top Spiel eine Pre-Order geben wird, wer bekommt die wohl zuerst. .... Gameware.at oder Amazon.de. Immerhin müssen die Versender ja auch irgendwo drauf achten einen guten Ruf nicht nur bei den Kunden, sondern auch bei den Firmen zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (22. März 2008)

Ich hoffe nur das es genug für alle gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BarneY87 (22. März 2008)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Gameware rockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mir das mal bei Gameware.at genauer angeguckt.

Dabei kann es sich eigentlich nur, um die Warhammer Online Pre-Order Version handeln, da unten links steht "wird ab 26.März angekündigt". Und unter war-europe.com zählt ja der Timer genau bis auf den 26. runter!!!

Die Version selber soll laut Gameware ja am 15.04.08 erscheinen. Das hätte für mich die logisches Konsequenz, dass die Open-Beta Phase für Pre-Order Kunden ca. ab diesem Datum anfängt, was auch passen würde, wenn das Spiel wirklich im Juni als "Final" erscheinen würde.

Das ist aber natürlich alles nur reine Spekulation.

Egal wie es auskommt.

Ich freu mich auf WAR!

mfg
BarneY


----------



## Hopeless81 (22. März 2008)

Huhu erstmal,

war grade bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens und habe mir die Pre-Order vorbestellt,
er sagte mir das sie Mittwoch rauskommen würde, das heisst das ich mir sie Mitwoch bei meinem Händler abholen kann.

Somit würde ich mal zu 99,9% sagen das der Timer für die Pre-Order Version ist, da es ja in 4 Tagen Mittwoch ist.

MfG

Hopeless81


----------



## Sharqaas (22. März 2008)

BarneY87 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das mal bei Gameware.at genauer angeguckt.
> 
> Dabei kann es sich eigentlich nur, um die Warhammer Online Pre-Order Version handeln, da unten links steht "wird ab 26.März angekündigt". Und unter war-europe.com zählt ja der Timer genau bis auf den 26. runter!!!
> 
> ...



und da liegst du richtig!! ich habe diesen geheimen titel bei gameware schon bestellt als noch warhammer preorder da stand! es handelt sich 100%ig um die preorder und open beta ankündigung ...


----------



## Cerboz (22. März 2008)

Die Dinger gibts in jedem ordentlichen Games-Laden.
Vorhin noch beim GameStop gefragt (alle bei GameStop kaufen!!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd dann an dem Tag direkt in die Stadt fahrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Wenn man nachzählt ist es genau 0:00 dann am 26ten ^^


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (22. März 2008)

WOW!!! Ich war geschockt wie ich auf die war beta seite ging um einfach mal abzuchecken obs was neues gibt.... da grinste mir so ein unheilvoller aussehender Timer entgegen. Nach den Schocksekunden in denen ich mich versucht hatte zu fassen, überlegte ich was dieser Timer zu bedeuten hat; eine neue Betawelle, ein Event, eine Open-Beta oder sogar die Möglichkeit zur Vorbestellung des Titels?(!)

Nun sitze ich hier un bin immer noch nicht schlauer; das bedeutet wohl: abwarten und hoffen ;D


----------



## Scythe86 (25. März 2008)

Täusche ich mich jetzt völlig oder wurde der Timer nun wieder höher gesetzt? Nur mal so gefragt, kann auch sein das ich komplett daneben liege, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass er diesen Mittwoch abläuft oder deute ich die 7 als 'ne 1?


----------



## Sin (25. März 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich jetzt völlig oder wurde der Timer nun wieder höher gesetzt? Nur mal so gefragt, kann auch sein das ich komplett daneben liege, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass er diesen Mittwoch abläuft oder deute ich die 7 als 'ne 1?



Kann ich leider nicht sehen, die Seite funzt bei mir net :-(


----------



## Cerboz (25. März 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich jetzt völlig oder wurde der Timer nun wieder höher gesetzt? Nur mal so gefragt, kann auch sein das ich komplett daneben liege, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass er diesen Mittwoch abläuft oder deute ich die 7 als 'ne 1?



Du täuschst dich der ist jetzt grade auf:

Tage: 1
Stunden: 2
Minuten: 51
Sekunden: 55

Edit: Vielleicht hast du die Tage mit Wochen verwechselt?


----------



## Floto (25. März 2008)

der endet am mittwoch um 15uhr


----------



## Sagardo (25. März 2008)

tick, tick ,tick ,tick , tick....


----------



## froost @ka ... (25. März 2008)

Mal ganz erlich die warterei macht mich verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerboz (25. März 2008)

Floto schrieb:


> der endet am mittwoch um 15uhr



Werden dann die Pforten des Presse Events geöffnet oder dürfen die Läden erst um 15 Uhr die Packungen in die Regale räumen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (25. März 2008)

Was wäre das morgen für ein tag.

Zur eröffnung erstmal die pre order-vorstellung.

Dann zur

Vorspeise : Vorstellung letzte karriere
Hauptspeiseatum Open-Beta zum MAI 
Nachtischas release Datum zum Juni

Und wer dann noch bischen platz hat,kann sich die crafting-news noch gönnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

JAJA UTOPIE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is zwar alles Wahnvorstellung aber wäre doch nicht schlecht mal erlich,einfach Augen zu und träumen haben ja noch 18 stunden zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prometx (25. März 2008)

ah ich kann nicht mehr warten ich will endlich wissen was da passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (25. März 2008)

Das wär so geil wenns morgen rauskommen würde!!!!!!


----------



## Cerboz (25. März 2008)

davfighter schrieb:


> ah ich kann nicht mehr warten ich will endlich wissen was da passiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht tritt ja die bis jetzt unbekannte Band "L40EGC (Level40EliteGoblinChief)" auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder sie haben sich was ausgedacht was noch viel cooler als son gammliger Murloc ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achtung ganz viele Scherze versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fogfrog1990 (26. März 2008)

Hi Leute ich hab gerade eben auf onlinewelten.com gelesen das die preorder version heute ab 15.00 Uhr bestellt werden kann.

Ich denke damit hängt der Countdown auf der war-europe seite zusammen.
Hier mal der link zum Beitrag:
http://www.onlinewelten.com/news,id38144,w...b_1500_uhr.html


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

tja - eines wird die Community wohl nie lernen: das Vermeiden von doppelten und dreifachen Threads zu ein und dem selben Thema durch nutzen der Suchfunktion...


----------



## aruhn (26. März 2008)

ja scheint dann so zu sein 

werd meinen wecker auf 15:00 stellen und dann bei amazon bestellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . die müssten es dann ja auch verkaufen

ach ja hab grad gelesen dass war vermutlich erst für september kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
link: http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php

mfg aruhn


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> tja - eines wird die Community wohl nie lernen: das Vermeiden von doppelten und dreifachen Threads zu ein und dem selben Thema durch nutzen der Suchfunktion...



Ne, es gibt ne SuFu!?!
Wtf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achtung Ironie.. stimme FirstGuardian vollkommen zu, *NUTZT DOCH BITTE DIE SUCHFUNKTION* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

Oh ich hoffe das man sie ab heute bestellen kann


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

Oh ich hoffe das man sie ab heute bestellen kann


----------



## Prometx (26. März 2008)

NOCH 10 MINUTEN!!!!!
Ich kanns nicht erwarten,hoffentlich die veröffentlichung der pre order version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

jaaaaaaa


----------



## AKPUNK (26. März 2008)

5 minuten


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

2


----------



## AKPUNK (26. März 2008)

laut dem timer 4


----------



## Prometx (26. März 2008)

20 sec !!!!!!


----------



## Sukiz (26. März 2008)

seite abgeschmirrt und irgendwas von datei konnte nicht korekt geladen werden


----------



## mejestran (26. März 2008)

hehe ich habs gewusst , fands so lustig mit anzusehen wie alle spekuliert haben *gg* MUHAAHAHAHA^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (26. März 2008)

Lol...was für eine Überraschung....die Collectors Edition


----------



## Prometx (26. März 2008)

scheiße die seite schmiert ab,die ersten 10 die einen link entdecken bekommen die version gratis.

ich kann nicht auf die vorbestellungs seite ,wie is bei euch?


----------



## Leoncore (26. März 2008)

davfighter schrieb:


> scheiße die seite schmiert ab,die ersten 10 die einen link entdecken bekommen die version gratis.
> 
> ich kann nicht auf die vorbestellungs seite ,wie is bei euch?



Was für en Link?! Bei mir kam ein PopUp Fenster, wo aber nichts drinn stand! Ey wenn das der Link war, dann Rast ich jetzt aus!!!!


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

bei mir steht nur lade undefined


----------



## Leoncore (26. März 2008)

davfighter schrieb:


> scheiße die seite schmiert ab,die ersten 10 die einen link entdecken bekommen die version gratis.
> 
> ich kann nicht auf die vorbestellungs seite ,wie is bei euch?



Was für en Link?! Bei mir kam ein braunes PopUp Fenster, wo aber nichts drinn stand! Ey wenn das der Link war, dann Rast ich jetzt aus!!!!


----------



## poTTo (26. März 2008)

joar das war bei mir auch, uneingeloggt kam ein Popup, da hab ich den linken Button gedrückt, scheinbar "Accept" nach dem einloggen kam der nicht mehr, und der Klick aufs Banner funzt ebenfalls nicht, kommt nur "undefinied"


----------



## Prometx (26. März 2008)

man bei mir steht auch undefined
des pupup war bei mir auch aber da stand nichts leider und ich hab rechts geklickt:-((((
wehe wenn des der link war


----------



## Scythe86 (26. März 2008)

Toll und nun klappt DER "Onlinevertriebspartner" nicht...Hat noch jemand das Problem? So viele Onlineanbieter gibt es nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

bei mir lädt er auch nicht weiter - und bei amazon.de wird die Pre-Order zwar als Artikel aufgeführt aber leider lässt sie sich icht in den Einkaufswagen schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




denke das wird noch nen paar Minuten dauern bis die Fehler behoben sind...


----------



## Floto (26. März 2008)

wiwe teuer ist denn das jetzt


----------



## Prometx (26. März 2008)

also immer weiter probiere die ersten 100 kommen ja in die beta!!


----------



## wyng (26. März 2008)

Bei mir öffnet sich garnichts wenn ich auf den Link klicke...


----------



## Leoncore (26. März 2008)

davfighter schrieb:


> also immer weiter probiere die ersten 100 kommen ja in die beta!!



Garnix, Seite lädt zwar bei mir flüssig, kann aber den Gewinnspielbutton nicht anklicken.


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

@ Floto: wie man den News entnehmen kann, wenn man diese auch liest, ca. 80 € für die CE


----------



## Prometx (26. März 2008)

Leoncore du kommst weiter als lade und..


----------



## Wolfner (26. März 2008)

Das Ergebnis des ganzen Traras um den Timer kommt mir ein wenig vor wie die letzten 7 Panels dieses Comics:
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/images/060811.jpg

:-B


----------



## Lée (26. März 2008)

was ist jetzt nun bei mir kamm auch ein fenster aber mit einer sehr eingenartigen schrieft und man konnte 2 sachen auwählen

aber was ist nun erst jetzt stand da drin das man eingeloggt sein musste

weiß einer was genaueres?


----------



## Sempai02 (26. März 2008)

Ich hab es, ich hab es!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Electricwolf (26. März 2008)

ich habs um 15:20 geschafft...wenn undefined da steht auf aktualisieren klicken dann gehts bei mri zumindest...

versteckten link um 15:20 gefunden und angeklickt den rest noch viel glück^^


----------



## Nakra (26. März 2008)

ich habum 15:05 den link gefunden hoffentlich bin ich dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lée (26. März 2008)

ja woll soll denn dieser link sein? ich irgentwie das gefühl das es sehr verbuggt ist


----------



## Electricwolf (26. März 2008)

oh mann so shcnell meine chancen sinken -.-

ich vollidiot war nicht eingeloggt und hab mein passwort vergessen ^^


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

@ Lée

denn bestell doch einfach direkt bei amazon.de

bei der offiziellen Seite wirst eh nur auf amazon weiterverwiesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lée (26. März 2008)

ich will ja die kostenlos haben^^


----------



## Scythe86 (26. März 2008)

Hat schon jemand rausbekommen, ob man sich umgehend mit dem Key aus der Pre-Order-Box in die Beta schleusen kann?


----------



## FirstGuardian (26. März 2008)

nein kan man nicht, da es immo noch keine offene Beta gibt, sondern eine geschlossene - der Key der PreOrder ist nur für die Open-Beta !!!!!!!!!!!!!


@ Lée: wie kommst denn auf Kostenlos? Da gibts nix kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur nähere Infos zum Inhalt der CE und die Weiterleitung zu den Vertragshändlern wie amazon.de wo man die ProOrder und die CE vorbestellen kann...


----------



## Leoncore (26. März 2008)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand rausbekommen, ob man sich umgehend mit dem Key aus der Pre-Order-Box in die Beta schleusen kann?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren, aber ich denke wie es in diesem einen Online Shop steht. Erst Ende April!


----------



## Rooxoor123 (26. März 2008)

muss man umbedingt die CE sich kaufen oder reicht auch nur die Pre-Order-Box ? und man sich dann später die Vollversion kauft.. und man trotzdem in die Open-Beta kommt etc?


----------



## Thiles (26. März 2008)

hab mal n paar fragen ...
in der vorbestellerbox is das spiel doch nicht enthalten , wird man das dann downloaden können?
wird die beta was im monat kosten?
und als ich bei amazon die vorbestellerbox bestellt habe meinten sie das der vorraussichtliche liefertermin 30.12.08 ist ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (26. März 2008)

Thiles schrieb:


> hab mal n paar fragen ...
> in der vorbestellerbox is das spiel doch nicht enthalten , wird man das dann downloaden können?
> wird die beta was im monat kosten?
> und als ich bei amazon die vorbestellerbox bestellt habe meinten sie das der vorraussichtliche liefertermin 30.12.08 ist ^^



Ich kenn das so:

- Zuerst kommt die Pre Order am Tag x, mit der man erstmal spielt.
- Dann am Releasetag bzw. ein paar Tage früher kommt die normale Version / CE, mit der man seinen Account ändert von PO-Status zu Release-Status. Dabei wird meistens der PO-Betrag (hier 10€) verrechnet.

So oder so ähnlich dürfte es auch werden.


----------



## Thiles (26. März 2008)

also mit dem 10&#8364; ding kann man beta spielen?


----------



## AKPUNK (26. März 2008)

Du kannst mit der Pre Order die Open Beta spielen


----------



## Thiles (26. März 2008)

ist das dieses 10&#8364; ding ?
oda muss man gleich das ding für 90&#8364; kaufen will ja nur beta zum ankucken da kommt der billige zugang grad recht


----------



## AKPUNK (26. März 2008)

du musst die Collectors Edition nicht kaufen kannst auch nur die Pre Order für 10€ kaufen


----------

